# Leggi contro il tradimento,servono e subito



## Old traditorialrogo (27 Ottobre 2006)

ho letto in homepage che 2 italiani su 3 tradiscono, un sacco di matrimoni si frantumano, un sacco di figli crescono privati del padre o della madre.
E' una situazione che un paese civilizzato non può davvero accettare. Facciamo dunque una legge anti-adulterio o almeno una legge che tuteli le vittime indirette di chi non sa controllare i propri bassi istinti e tradisce.
E' inutile lamentarsi tanto dei traditori se poi non si fa nulla per sradicarli dalla società.
Il tradimento è un crimine contro la dignità della persona, e come tale va punito. E' un venir meno a delle responsabilità senza che nessuno ce ne dia diritto a farlo.Voi che ne pensate.


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (27 Ottobre 2006)

*i figli...*



			
				traditorialrogo ha detto:
			
		

> ho letto in homepage che 2 italiani su 3 tradiscono, un sacco di matrimoni si frantumano, un sacco di figli crescono privati del padre o della madre.
> E' una situazione che un paese civilizzato non può davvero accettare. Facciamo dunque una legge anti-adulterio o almeno una legge che tuteli le vittime indirette di chi non sa controllare i propri bassi istinti e tradisce.
> E' inutile lamentarsi tanto dei traditori se poi non si fa nulla per sradicarli dalla società.
> Il tradimento è un crimine contro la dignità della persona, e come tale va punito. E' un venir meno a delle responsabilità senza che nessuno ce ne dia diritto a farlo.Voi che ne pensate.


La legge tutela i figli ..nei limiti del possibile..non si può obbligare nessuno ad amare..
Più un paese è civilizzato (non discutiamo qui e ora sul concetto storico/culturale di civiltà) o meglio più è economicamente sviluppato e meno è forte il controllo sociale ..più gli individui sono liberi di agire.
La filosofia più diffusa è per la realizzazione del sé e della felicità inviduale intesa come edonismo...
Suscita scandalo parlare di solidarietà..come si può pensare che da tuttociò possano essere immuni i rapporti interpersonali!!
Dalla nascita dell'idea di amore romantico si è "avanzati" su questa strada..
Non credo che se una legge punisse più gravemente i traditori questi non si verificherebbero ..del resto fino ai primi anni 70 esisteva ancora il delitto d'onore e ..veniva praticato proprio perché i tradimenti avvenivano comunque anche se i rischi legali erano altissimi (per le donne) e il rischio di rimetterci la pelle pure..
Del resto mi sembra che la tua proposta sia per mettere un deterrente al tradimento, ma ..come ha spiegato ben meglio di me già un certo Cesare Beccaria...(la cui figlia..ehm poi ...sembra che non si sia astenuta dal tradimento..sembra anche producendo un frutto di cui è orgogliosa la letteratura italiana..)...a pena più alta non corrisponde una diminuzione dei delitti ..anche perché chi delinque ha la presunzione di non essere scoperto..per trasposizione ..si sa che chi tradisce ha la presunzione dell'impunità. Altrimente non "tradirebbe" ma informerebbe il partner delle proprie intenzione...


----------



## Non registrato (27 Ottobre 2006)

Ok,non si può obbligare qualcuno all'amore,ma si può obbligare qualcuno al rispetto!
Se 2 smettono di amarsi rendiamo i divorzi più facili e permettiamogli di porre fine a un matrimonio che non li soddisfa,m anon permettiamo a una donna di abbandonare i figli per scappare con un altro uomo...questo sto dicendo.


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (27 Ottobre 2006)

*..sei giovane?*



			
				Non registrato ha detto:
			
		

> Ok,non si può obbligare qualcuno all'amore,ma si può obbligare qualcuno al rispetto!
> Se 2 smettono di amarsi rendiamo i divorzi più facili e permettiamogli di porre fine a un matrimonio che non li soddisfa,ma non permettiamo a una donna di abbandonare i figli per scappare con un altro uomo...questo sto dicendo.


Non la ricordi?...leggi la vicenda di Fausto Coppi e Giulia Occhini (entrambi di bruttezza rara..senza offesa per i defunti ..è una constatazione per dire che mica si perde la testa per qualcuno affascinante!) hanno praticamente "perso" i figli nati dai precedenti matrimoni ..lei è anche finita in prigione ..ma questo non ha impedito loro di vivere la loro storia..
Beh una madre disposta a perdere/abbandonare i figli io personalmente non la capisco...ma ce ne sono molte.. Io nemmeno capivo Carolina di Monaco che aveva lasciato il piccolo Andrea, ora ventenne, di pochi mesi per andare a fare la Parigi Dakar...mi sembravano quelle della corsa emozioni che impallidivano di fronte ai primi sorrisi e scoperte di un bambino...o devo citare Brigitte Bardot che ha dedicato più di metà della vita alla difesa degli animali, ma suo figlio è stato allevato e cresciuto dalla moglie del suo ex marito?...non tutte si è madri allo stesso modo..
Forse ci sono donne di cui si puo dire come Reth a Rossella in "Via col vento": "Una gatta è più madre di te!" O sentimenti più forti dell'amore e il senso di protezione e responsabilità per un bambino...o magari esistono personalita così deboli che ..se lasciano i fgli ad altri ..fanno solo il loro bene..


----------



## Non registrato (27 Ottobre 2006)

Il tradimento ormai è parte integrante della nostra società, effettivamente qualcosa si dovrebbe fare per arginare il problema ma non credo la galera sia la soluzione, bisogna educare la società alla fedeltà, che è il più sacro dei nostri valori! Così non ci saraà bisogno di leggi per bloccare i traditori perchè loro stessi si fermeranno in tempo.


----------



## Fedifrago (27 Ottobre 2006)

traditorialrogo ha detto:
			
		

> ho letto in homepage che 2 italiani su 3 tradiscono, un sacco di matrimoni si frantumano, un sacco di figli crescono privati del padre o della madre.
> E' una situazione che un paese civilizzato non può davvero accettare. Facciamo dunque una legge anti-adulterio o almeno una legge che tuteli le vittime indirette di chi non sa controllare i propri bassi istinti e tradisce.
> E' inutile lamentarsi tanto dei traditori se poi non si fa nulla per sradicarli dalla società.
> Il tradimento è un crimine contro la dignità della persona, e come tale va punito. E' un venir meno a delle responsabilità senza che nessuno ce ne dia diritto a farlo.Voi che ne pensate.


Che il mondo è bello perchè è vario!


----------



## Non registrato (27 Ottobre 2006)

Io in questo mondo ci vedo poco di bello...


----------



## Fedifrago (27 Ottobre 2006)

Non registrato ha detto:
			
		

> Io in questo mondo ci vedo poco di bello...


Peggio per te...


----------



## Old traditorialrogo (27 Ottobre 2006)

Peggio PER TE se sei tanto ingenuo da vedere qualcosa di bello in un modo dove la dignità e i sentimenti altrui vengono calpestati in ogni modo in nome dell'egoismo più sfrenato, caro mio...


----------



## Fedifrago (27 Ottobre 2006)

*Bla bla bla...*

Per me è bello anche solo vedere un alba o ricevere un sorriso, pensa te come son strano!


----------



## Old Fa. (27 Ottobre 2006)

traditorialrogo ha detto:
			
		

> ho letto in homepage che 2 italiani su 3 tradiscono, un sacco di matrimoni si frantumano, un sacco di figli crescono privati del padre o della madre.
> E' una situazione che un paese civilizzato non può davvero accettare. Facciamo dunque una legge anti-adulterio o almeno una legge che tuteli le vittime indirette di chi non sa controllare i propri bassi istinti e tradisce.
> E' inutile lamentarsi tanto dei traditori se poi non si fa nulla per sradicarli dalla società.
> Il tradimento è un crimine contro la dignità della persona, e come tale va punito. E' un venir meno a delle responsabilità senza che nessuno ce ne dia diritto a farlo.Voi che ne pensate.


Nei paesi islamici fanno peggio contro l'adulterio, linciaggi, lapidazioni, esecuzioni, condanne a vita ecc. Eppure l'adulterio è ancora "felicemente" praticato anche con queste punizioni.

Non si ferma questa cosa.


----------



## Old traditorialrogo (27 Ottobre 2006)

Va bene, mi arrendo, allora niente può salvarci dal tradimento!Poveri noi...


----------



## Old Fa. (27 Ottobre 2006)

traditorialrogo ha detto:
			
		

> Va bene, mi arrendo, allora niente può salvarci dal tradimento!Poveri noi...


Basta che lo pratichiamo anche noi, ... e ci togliamo nella media dei deficienti.


----------



## Old traditorialrogo (27 Ottobre 2006)

No comment!


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (27 Ottobre 2006)

*..sbagli..*



			
				traditorialrogo ha detto:
			
		

> No comment!


Il tuo emoticon  

	
	
		
		
	


	




   è sbagliato per Fa ..non conosci il tipo (lui la moglie traditrice la metterebbe al rogo ancora adesso ..dopo anni...) però se fare ironia


----------



## Old Fa. (27 Ottobre 2006)

traditorialrogo ha detto:
			
		

> No comment!


E' inutile che ti offendi, ... non ti servirà a molto.


----------



## Bruja (29 Ottobre 2006)

*traditorialrogo*

Guarda che il problema non è la pena da infliggere ma il rendere coscienti i traditori dei guasti e dei danni che fanno, e queste sono cose che hanno una loro individualità e particolarità..............ogni tradimento una testa.
Lo sò che sarebbe bello che nulla del genere accadesse e che tutto fosze bianco e candido, ma non è così......... siamo peccatori e qualcuno un pochino meglio di noi ha detto "perdona non sette ma settanta volte sette".  Perchè credi che lo abbia detto? Perchè conosceva la fallibilità della natura umana.
Non si può far diventare le persone fedeli per decreto o per paura della punizione, che fedeltà sarebbe?? 
Avresti le persone che fedeli nel corpo avrebbero per reazione la mente sempre altrove. E' la costrizione che crea l'evasione, esattamente come i matrimoni infelici.  Posso solo dirti che condivido la parte moderata del tuo pensiero, anzichè tradire, meglio dire che le cose sono cambiate e che non c'è motivo per stare insieme.
Ma nulla più!!  
La cosa inaccettabile del tradimento non è che uno si innamori di altra persona, ma che lo tenga nascosto, che tradisca e poi pretenda di tenersi le due cose clandestinamente.......
per il resto, il libero arbitrio altro non è che la nostra libertà di scelta, e quella, per quanto usata in modo pessimo, è inalienabile! Anche io deve poter scegliere se tenermi un traditore!
Un bel giorno accade di svegliarsi accanto al/la proprio/a coniuge e ci si rende conto che non la si ama più, che non è colpa di nessuno ma è così................che facciamo, imponiamo di amare e di non tradire? Impossibile, al massimo consigliamo di parlarne e decidere se quella coppia ha ancora motivo di essere e di rinnovarsi.
Lo sò che in qualche modo la faccenda sembra disperante perchè chi ama ed è coerente ne soffre, ma è così.................
Tu puoi solo impostare, come stai facendo, un'unione solida con le migliori prospettive e progettualità, poi il resto lo si lascia alle mani della provvidenza che si spera sia benigna!
Bruja


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (29 Ottobre 2006)

*..la punizione c'è*

credo che la distruzione del rapporto ufficiale se scoperti sia una punizione sufficiente e dovrebbe essre un deterrente..in realtà si pensa di non essere scoperti..
Questo mi sembra che sia il segno che sia sbagliato considerare il tradimento un segno che il rapporto ufficiale è decotto ..altrimente non ci sarebbe l'impegno a tener nascosto l'altro rapporto né la disponibilità a far atto di contrizione e rientrare nei ranghi quando si viene scoperti..
Anzi forse è proprio perché il rapporto ufficiale viene considerato importante che non si parla chiaramente..i motivi per cui poi, nonostante ciò, si tradisca ugualmente credo che siano vari e individuali..


----------



## Miciolidia (29 Ottobre 2006)

traditorialrogo ha detto:
			
		

> ho letto in homepage che 2 italiani su 3 tradiscono, un sacco di matrimoni si frantumano, un sacco di figli crescono privati del padre o della madre.
> E' una situazione che un paese civilizzato non può davvero accettare. Facciamo dunque una legge anti-adulterio o almeno una legge che tuteli le vittime indirette di chi non sa controllare i propri bassi istinti e tradisce.
> E' inutile lamentarsi tanto dei traditori se poi non si fa nulla per *sradicarli dalla società*.
> Il tradimento è un crimine contro la dignità della persona, e come tale va punito. E' un venir meno a delle responsabilità senza che nessuno ce ne dia diritto a farlo.Voi che ne pensate.


e come li vorresti sradicare dalla società?


pistola?

veleno?

pietre?

fuoco?

non basta la volontà dell'offeso a sdradicarlo dalla propria vita?


----------



## Old traditorialrogo (29 Ottobre 2006)

Voglio solo dire che il tradimento è una cosa che si può fare del tutto gratuitamente al giorno d'oggi. Chi tradisce non corre altro rischio che di vedersi lasciare da una persona che neppure ama. Pena troppo leggere per l'atroce crimine che si è commesso. Bisogna agire a livello di strutture sociali per arginare il fenomeno. Intanto bisogna togliere la licenza di praticare a qualunque psicologo o consulente matrimoniale che non condanni il tradimento su tutta la linea. Poi dal punto di vista legale si deve punire l'infedeltà in termini penali.
D'latronde io sono convinta che non si possa smettere di amare qualcuno,l'amore comincia e non finisce secondio me, se s i smette di amare significa che in realtà non si è mai amato. Allora non ci si deve fidanzare o sposarsi con qualcuno se non si ha l'assoluta certezza che sia l'amore della propria vita. Il tradimento è un crimine per il quale bisogna pagare! A livello personale e poi a livello sociale.


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (29 Ottobre 2006)

*attenzione ..attenzione*



			
				traditorialrogo ha detto:
			
		

> Voglio solo dire che il tradimento è una cosa che si può fare del tutto gratuitamente al giorno d'oggi. Chi tradisce non corre altro rischio che di vedersi lasciare da una persona che neppure ama. Pena troppo leggere per l'atroce crimine che si è commesso. Bisogna agire a livello di strutture sociali per arginare il fenomeno. Intanto bisogna togliere la licenza di praticare a qualunque psicologo o consulente matrimoniale che non condanni il tradimento su tutta la linea. Poi dal punto di vista legale si deve punire l'infedeltà in termini penali.
> D'latronde io sono convinta che non si possa smettere di amare qualcuno,l'amore comincia e non finisce secondio me, se s i smette di amare significa che in realtà non si è mai amato. Allora non ci si deve fidanzare o sposarsi con qualcuno se non si ha l'assoluta certezza che sia l'amore della propria vita. Il tradimento è un crimine per il quale bisogna pagare! A livello personale e poi a livello sociale.


...se esageri perfino per me ..stai veramente esagerando!


----------



## Old traditorialrogo (29 Ottobre 2006)

Evidentemente non c'è nessuno in grado di capire quanto dico.Vabbè,dimentichiamoci di questa discussione e chiudimola


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (29 Ottobre 2006)

*capisco ...*



			
				traditorialrogo ha detto:
			
		

> Evidentemente non c'è nessuno in grado di capire quanto dico.Vabbè,dimentichiamoci di questa discussione e chiudiamola


..forse capisco ..visto che sono stata tradita ...ma mai lo vorrei punito legalmente ..è già punito così ..e la punizione comunque non mi interessa...
Ma ancora meno sarei stata contenta di non essere stata tradita per timore di una punizione ...
Pensaci ...


----------



## Bruja (29 Ottobre 2006)

*traditorialrogo*

Io posso capire il tuo rigetto per il tradimento e lo sconcerto che due su tre persone tradiscano, posso condividere la tua sfiducia, ma non possiamo obbligare alla fedeltà per decreto e non sono così certo che l'essere lasciato dal partner dopo un tradimento sia una pena tanto leggera!!!!
Credo tu abbia un solo problema, esprimio concetti giusti in maniera estremista ed assolutista. Perdonami ma pare che tu stia compilando il "Mein Kampf" contro il tradimento e, come vedi, trovi sconcerto anche fra i traditi.
Non è il concetto che non condividiamo, ma la forma di reazione ............ pretendere che lo Stato autorizzi pene per chi decide di tradire esula dai suoi poteri!
Bruja


----------



## Fedifrago (29 Ottobre 2006)

Finchè ci saranno personaggi così, le schiere dei traditori potranno solo ingrossarsi!


----------



## Old traditorialrogo (30 Ottobre 2006)

Vedo, che qua ci sono troppo "traditi e contenti", cioè gente contrario al tradimento solo quando lo subisce di persona ma che  a quanto pare non vuole le sia tolto il diritto di praticarlo a propria volta. Mi ero fatto un'idea sbagliata sui traditi di questo forum, non dovevo aprirla questa discussione, mea culpa.


----------



## Non registrato (30 Ottobre 2006)

traditorialrogo ha detto:
			
		

> Vedo, che qua ci sono troppo "traditi e contenti", cioè gente contrario al tradimento solo quando lo subisce di persona ma che  a quanto pare non vuole le sia tolto il diritto di praticarlo a propria volta. Mi ero fatto un'idea sbagliata sui traditi di questo forum, non dovevo aprirla questa discussione, mea culpa.


perchè tu hai idee?

Diceva un famoso biologo: "Nel cervello ci sono circa 12 miliardi di 
cellule, ma c'e' tanta disoccupazione..."

nel tuo la disoccupazione è totale


----------



## Bruja (30 Ottobre 2006)

*traditorialrogo*

......... andiamo, non posso credere che tu abbia simili parzialità!
Chi subisce un tradimento soffre e sta male e lo sai benissimo, chi tradisce spesso arriva a rendersi conto di quanto abbia fatto soffrire e si interroga e valuta sulle dinamiche occorse, anche per capire perchè sia arrivato a tanto.
Esistono certo quelli che tradiscono per il gusto di tradire o che hanno la filosofia di "ogni lasciata è persa", ma davvero credi che qui siano presenti e numerosi?  Intendiamoci i facinorosi del sesso li trovi dovunque e qui possono anche transitare, ma stai tranquillo che nessuno li applaude o li approva...........
Con quello che trovi nei vari siti sull'argomento e sugli inciontri atti a fovorirlo, qui siamo quasi in un convento.......

	
	
		
		
	


	





Lo zelo è sbagliato, da qualunque parte si trovi, e d'altronde non dovrebbe per chi è virtuoso valere il detto "Omnia munda mundis"?
Bruja


----------



## Old traditorialrogo (30 Ottobre 2006)

Ok,Bruja,vista la tua veneranda età ed esperienza temo che non resti altro da fare che abbracciare le tue idee.
Convinciamoci pure che i traditori "buoni" ed inclini al pentimento e al chiedersi i motivi delle loro azioni siano la maggioranza. Se ne sei convinta a tal punto suppongo che tu abbia i tuoi motivi. Ok, mi hai convinto che ogni traditore per tradire ha in fondo valide ragioni e io devo comprenderle. Anche perchè qua mi sembra proprio che pensare fuori dal coro sia un atto molto grave. Ok,avete vinto!


----------



## Miciolidia (30 Ottobre 2006)

traditorialrogo, ma chi ti ha fatto tutto sto male?


Tutto bene?


----------



## Bruja (30 Ottobre 2006)

*traditorialrogo*

................eh no amico mio, non voglio la ragione "per decreto tuo"  

	
	
		
		
	


	




Tu puoi e devi pensarla come preferisci e senti giusto............ e permettere che gli altri lo facciano, magari contestando e confrontandoti. Dialogando insomma, ma non per questo devi recedere dalle tue convinzioni e non per questo gli altri hanno ragione o sono in errore, semplicemente pensano come trovano sia idoneo al loro pensiero.
Nessuno vuole gente appiattita alle opinioni altrui, bensì il confronto e lo scambio di ragioni che ognuno ha per la sua parte.
Alla prossima discussione  

	
	
		
		
	


	




Bruja


----------



## Old traditorialrogo (30 Ottobre 2006)

Ma Bruja, lo vedi anche tu che qui avere rispetto per le proprie opinioni è impossibile, perchè mi è vietato dire che penso che i traditori meritino la galera se questo è davvero un forum così aperto? Mica dico che gli altri debbano condividere le mie idee ma almeno dovrebbero rispettarle.
Rispondimi subito per favore, prima che spunti qualcun'altro a fare un intervento cretino e si perda il filo del discorso.


----------



## MariLea (30 Ottobre 2006)

traditorialrogo ha detto:
			
		

> Ma Bruja, lo vedi anche tu che *qui avere rispetto per le proprie opinioni è impossibile,* perchè mi è vietato dire che penso che i traditori meritino la galera se questo è davvero un forum così aperto? Mica dico che gli altri debbano condividere le mie idee ma almeno dovrebbero rispettarle.
> Rispondimi subito per favore, prima che spunti qualcun'altro a fare un intervento cretino e si perda il filo del discorso.


tu sei fedele: ci fa molto piacere
la tua fidanzata è fedele: complimenti vivissimi
che vuoi di più dalla vita?
vuoi la galera per i traditori? e allora mettiti per strada a raccogliere firme invece di perdere tempo qui. OK?


----------



## Fedifrago (31 Ottobre 2006)

Infatti esistono anche le leggi di iniziativa popolare!!  

	
	
		
		
	


	








ps. mailea, quell'avatar ti dona moltissimo!!


----------



## Old traditorialrogo (31 Ottobre 2006)

Galera era inteso in senso metaforico, comunque si faceva per parlare e per fare salotto, non sono bravo come istigatore di piazze.
Dunque non c'è proprio nessuno convinto che in termini di legge si possa fare qualunque cosa, anche minima, contro il tradimento?


----------



## Bruja (31 Ottobre 2006)

*traditorialrogo*

Se quello che dici è metaforico deve avere le connotazione della metafora, un incentivare a mettere in galera i traditori sarebbe come mettere in galera i politici che fanno favori! Impensabile perchè anche se potessero essercene di specchiati e cristallini, durerebbero il tempo di adeguarsi o vedendo la realtà iniziare una crociata contro la corruzione. Ma sappiamo bene che l'ostruzionismo a certe iniziative lo si può fare in molti modi............
Anche questa è una metafora perchè sappiamo che in quel caso, chi volesse moralizzare l'ambiente sarebbe ematginato e schernito. Non è sbagliato essere onesti, lo è pretendere che lo siano gli altri dietro forzatura.
Tu puoi esporre le tue opinioni dicendo appunto che vengono da tue personali convinzioni, e tutti siamo qui a rispettarle anche se non le si condividono, l'errore è l'idea che si possano punire per legge certe defezioni che, tutto sommato, riguardano la privacy e l'individualità in cui, in democrazia, lo stato non mette il becco fino a quando non diventi un problema sociale o di sicurezza, e per sociale intendo che interferisca oltre i confini della coppia o del triangolo o assuma connotazioni delittuose. 
Quindi non si tratta neppure di essere convinti o meno che si possa intervenire istituzionalmente, quanto che le istituzioni stesse si chiamerebbero fuori; in fondo l'adulterio fino a qualche decennio fa era un reato, ma come sai è stato depenalizzato ed al massimo si concede la separazione per colpa, nè è più in vigore la legge "morbida" sul famoso delitto d'onore.
Io posso condividere la rtua repulsione per il tadimento, ma sai che ti dico? Che se davvero fosse possibile fare qualcosa per i traditi/e mi piacerebbe che ci fosse una fondazione che permettesse a quelle persone, spesso donne, che pur non avendo più motivo sentimentale o personale di star con il traditore, debbano sopportare per dipendenza economica. Le donne che scelgono la famiglia e abbandonano il lavoro, si trovano spesso escluse dalla possibilità di rendersi indipendenti e, per amore dei figli, evitano separazioni che sarebbero benedette e sanatorie. Non è sempre così, ma quando accade la persona deve sopportare il tradimento e l'impossibilità di liberarsi della persona che glielo ha inflitto solo per motivi pratici!! Metaforicamente anche questo è un delitto sociale! 
Inoltre tieni sempre presente che i traditori hanno una chance che spesso gli viene concessa proprio dai traditi! Il perdono...................
A questo punto credo che sia giusto tu mantenga le tue sane opinioni sulla onestà dello stare in coppia e, al limite, guardi con rammarico chi non ha abbastanza forza, convinzioni, ideali o profondità di sentimenti da non resistere alla tentazione. A volte accade per predisposizione personale altre per stanchezza del rapporto in cui, comunque, entrambi hanno la loro parte di "distrazione".
Bruja


----------



## Old traditorialrogo (31 Ottobre 2006)

mi trovi d'accordo sul fatto che il partner economicamente dipendente deve essere sostenuto dallo stato, possibilimente con i soldi del traditore stesso, ma sul fatto che il tradimento non sia un danno sociale finchè resta interno alla coppia non sono d'accordo. Anche il furto e la rapina in fondo danneggiano solo il derubato eppure la legge lo punisce, allo stesso modo se il tradimento è fonte di danno privato perchè non va punito? perchè delle povere casalinghe dedite corpo ed anima alla famiglia sono costrette a sopportare uomini che le tradiscono senza che questi siano condannati in alcun modo?
Non ho mai parlato di punizioni corporali, metodi di tortura medievale e altre sciocchezze per cui mi hanno dato dell'inquisitore, semplicemente di interventi a livello statale per sostenere i traditi e penalizzare i traditori. Non credo di stare dicendo una cosa dell'altro mondo. Se io mi macchiassi di tradimento sarei il primo a volere che qualcuno mi facesse espiare le mie colpe.
Il fatto di essermi attirato il disprezzo dei traditori non può che farmi piacere, significa che sono riuscito a pungerli sul vivo, ma mi ferisce il fatto che i traditi non capiscano che sto dalla loro parte e sto parlando in loro difesa. pazienza


----------



## Fedifrago (31 Ottobre 2006)

> _Il fatto di essermi attirato il disprezzo dei traditori non può che farmi piacere, significa che sono riuscito a pungerli sul vivo, ma mi ferisce il fatto che i traditi non capiscano che sto dalla loro parte e sto parlando in loro difesa. pazienza_


Ma va a ciapà su i rat, và!


----------



## MariLea (31 Ottobre 2006)

trottolino ha detto:
			
		

> ps. mailea, quell'avatar ti dona moltissimo!!


grazie caro!


----------



## Old Nadamas (31 Ottobre 2006)

*sparati*



			
				traditorialrogo ha detto:
			
		

> Peggio PER TE se sei tanto ingenuo da vedere qualcosa di bello in un modo dove la dignità e i sentimenti altrui vengono calpestati in ogni modo in nome dell'egoismo più sfrenato, caro mio...


ecco....sparati


----------



## Old traditorialrogo (1 Novembre 2006)

Non ho parole per commentare la maleducazione, la cattiveria repressa e la mortificante ottusità che ti pervadono nei tuoi infantili incitamenti. in un forum serio quelli come te li bannano al primo messaggio.


----------



## Fedifrago (2 Novembre 2006)

Hai ragione. 

	
	
		
		
	


	





Visto che questo non è un forum serio, perchè non te ne cerchi un altro???


----------



## Old traditorialrogo (2 Novembre 2006)

E tu perchè non ti decidi a trovarti una donna, così magari ti rabbonisci un po.


----------



## Fedifrago (2 Novembre 2006)

traditorialrogo ha detto:
			
		

> E tu perchè non ti decidi a trovarti una donna, così magari ti rabbonisci un po.






























Aspettavo giusto che tu me lo suggerissi, anzi se vuoi darmi anche il numero della tua... l'aggiungo alla lista!!


----------



## Non registrato (2 Novembre 2006)

traditorialrogo ha detto:
			
		

> E tu perchè non ti decidi a trovarti una donna, così magari ti rabbonisci un po.


come tanti altri, leggo sempre volentieri questo forum, interventi sempre interessanti anche nel contraddittorio ecc...
ma questo traditialrogo non si regge proprio!
insiste... peggio di una zecca attaccata al forum
vorrà dire che salteremo a piè pari i suoi interventi
 è senza speranza


----------



## Old traditorialrogo (2 Novembre 2006)

sarebbe crudele darti il numero di una che ti sputerebbe in faccia appena ti vede, ma se vuoi posso darti l'indirizzo di una buon ospizio per la 3° età, se sei di gusti maturi lì troverai ciò che cerchi.


----------



## Fedifrago (2 Novembre 2006)

Non registrato ha detto:
			
		

> come tanti altri, leggo sempre volentieri questo forum, interventi sempre interessanti anche nel contraddittorio ecc...
> ma questo traditialrogo non si regge proprio!
> insiste... peggio di una zecca attaccata al forum
> vorrà dire che salteremo a piè pari i suoi interventi
> è senza speranza


Amen!!!


----------



## Bruja (2 Novembre 2006)

*Trottolino e traditorialrogo*

Capisco che le vostre divergenze siano insanabili e stimolino la diatriba, ma a questo punto direi che sarebbe più utile per entrambi e di maggior interesse per il forum che ognuno mantenga le proprie opinioni e lasci l'altra parte si esprima come sente giusto; saranno le risposte del forum a dare seguito a quello che risulta di comune interesse o ad ignorare ciò che non riscuote attenzione.
Vi ringrazio per la disponibilità che sono certa non mancherete di avere.
Bruja


----------



## Fedifrago (2 Novembre 2006)

Bruja, accoglierei molto volentieri il tuo invito ma come si può ignorare chi entra in tutti i post, non capendo, spesso e volentieri, neppure di cosa si stia parlando e sparando le sue "incrollabili verità"? (sempre e solo una, pare... ok, l'hai detta ? mò basta ripeterla in continuazione!)

Che non ha argomentazioni al di là della propria presunta "purezza" ?

Che non crea stimolo, discussione, che non apporta alcunchè di costruttivo, che si scaglia sempre e comunque contro tutto e tutti, che è totalmente avulso (posso dire avulso?!!?  

	
	
		
		
	


	




    ) dalla realtà ?

Certo, tutti han pienamente diritto di esprimere le loro opinioni, ma se i testimoni di Geova bussano alla tua porta un giorno si e l'altro pure... scasseranno le @@ pure a te o no?!?!

Quindi, se proprio ti fan piacere le sue "esternazioni", cerca di chiarirgli tu, ogni tanto, quando è evidente che non c'è, non ce la fa, non è connesso, perchè ha scritto una diciamo... diciamo.... hai capito, dai!! diversamente il moto sorge spontaneo (non sarà un caso che finora tutti i partecipanti o prima o poi non riescano a non dirgli... TASSSSSS!!!


----------



## Bruja (2 Novembre 2006)

*Trottolino*

Ho solo chiesto di "aiutarmi" a smussare le asperità  

	
	
		
		
	


	




Comunque in altro tread ho risposto circa un articolo sui traditori.......... credo di avere espresso al meglio il mio pensiero e sono certa che verrà capito, non condiviso forse, ma capito me lo aspetto per l'idea che ho del Q.I. di questo forum.
Io ho l'onere, e mi costa pure, di cercare la mediazione in ogni caso proprio perchè qui non vige alcuna censura, va da sè che confido nell'aiuto di tutti e, come diceva la mia saggia nonnina circa buon senso ed intelligenza: "chi gh'ij a i dupèra...."  

	
	
		
		
	


	




Bruja


----------



## Fedifrago (2 Novembre 2006)

*Bruja*

Ahhhhh... ma brava!!  

	
	
		
		
	


	




   Prima crei il mostro, lo carichi blandendo e lisciando il suo io, e poi quando diventa una scheggia impazzita, ce lo dobbiamo cuccare noi!??!?  

	
	
		
		
	


	









Vabbeh, una mano te la si darà, ma non chiederci di entrare in odor di santità!


----------



## Bruja (2 Novembre 2006)

*Trottolino*

Guarda che ho chiesto collaborazione non "opere di bene" 

	
	
		
		
	


	




E stai tranquillo, tu in odore di santità non ci vai neppure se ti dà un calcio S.Pietro davanti ai sacri cancelli per buttarti dentro nella giornata del 3x2!! 

	
	
		
		
	


	








Bruja


----------



## Old traditorialrogo (2 Novembre 2006)

Grazie bruja, meno male che ci sono anche persone comprensive come te qui che prefersicono cercare il dialogo piuttosto che l'aggressione.


----------



## Lettrice (2 Novembre 2006)

trottolino ha detto:
			
		

> Ahhhhh... ma brava!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Caro Feddy,

neanche con quel nick name riusciresti ad arrivare vicino all'odor di santita' 

	
	
		
		
	


	













Voglio cogliere l'occasione per manifestare il mio disappunto a riguardo del tuo nick: ma come, finalmente ti registri e scegli  Trottolino? Ma che diamine mi combini...tutte le volte che leggo trottolino mi immagino Amedeo Minghi


----------



## Lettrice (2 Novembre 2006)

traditorialrogo ha detto:
			
		

> ho letto in homepage che 2 italiani su 3 tradiscono, un sacco di matrimoni si frantumano, un sacco di figli crescono privati del padre o della madre.
> E' una situazione che un paese civilizzato non può davvero accettare. Facciamo dunque una legge anti-adulterio o almeno una legge che tuteli le vittime indirette di chi non sa controllare i propri bassi istinti e tradisce.
> E' inutile lamentarsi tanto dei traditori se poi non si fa nulla per sradicarli dalla società.
> Il tradimento è un crimine contro la dignità della persona, e come tale va punito. E' un venir meno a delle responsabilità senza che nessuno ce ne dia diritto a farlo.Voi che ne pensate.


Caro Inquisitore,

Il proibizionismo non porta ad altro che a far desiderare la trasgressione...per eliminare il tradimento lo si dovrebbe semplicemente accettare con la stessatranquillita' con cui ci si lava i denti la mattina...

Per quanto non approvi il tradimento ringrazio dio per essere nata in una parte del mondo piu' o meno libera...e in fondo il mondo e' bello xche' vario...


----------



## Old traditorialrogo (2 Novembre 2006)

ma io pure mi considero fortunato a non essere nato in iran, vorrei solo che si prendesse qualche provvedimento (nulla di disumano ovviamente) per frenare il dilagante fenomeno del tradimento... tutto qua


----------



## Bruja (3 Novembre 2006)

*traditorialrogo*

Immagino che vorresti poter fare qualcosa, probabilmente più che per reprensione, per difendere i traditi dalle conseguenze che poi subiscono, ma non si può per la regola che in queste cose la legislazione si ferma perchè inizia la protezione e liberalità della privacy.
Se ci pensi bene, la legislazione ha strane forme di astensionismo............ intendo dire che non può e non deve interbenire nel libero arbitrio dei cittadini, e trovo sia giusto, ma quando ha una convenienza sociale, politica, etica o quant'latro, allora legifera.
E' accaduto negli anni '50 con la legge Merlin che ha chiuso le "case di tolleranza" che voleva ridare dignità alla donna ed abbiamo visto come sia andata, ed accade oggi con l'eutanasia ed i testamenti biolocigi, e vediamo come, in qualche modo non si sia padroni del proprio corpo e della propria vita, e tu ti lamenti perchè non si interviene sul tradimento.  Siamo controllati, schedati e spiati in ogni nostra azione e quando lo stato interveine è solo perchè ne ha una sua convenienza!
Speriamo solo che non mettano le mani su altre nostre prerogative.............. c'è una cosa che temo più della morte, ed è "l'esistenza di stato" o la reticenza certi "sedicenti" medici che complice il pietismo di parenti, preoccupati di non affrontare un simile argomento con il malato, negano a quest'ultimo la verità sulla durata della propria vita! 
Mi sono allargata sull'argomento, ma poichè tendo ad andare per priorità, mi è sembrato che se proprio vogliamo che si intervenga dall'alto, ci siano problemi legislativi assolutamente prioritari affrontati con uno zelo per un verso ed un disinteresse per l'altro che la dice lunga su chi ci governa. (non faccio distinzioni di partito e colore)
Bruja


----------



## Old traditorialrogo (3 Novembre 2006)

Mica ho detto che sia una cosa così prioritaria, prima pensiamo a risolvere la fame nel mondo, la questione meridionale, a sradicare la pena di morte, a dare una vita migliore alle prostitute e ai vuccumprà, ad arrestare i preti pedofili ecc. ma poi facciamo anche qualcosa per fermare o almeno ostacolare il tradimento, che causa un danno sociale maggiore di ciò che si pensi. Un sacco di omicidi avvengono a sfondo di gelosie e a causa del tradimento, un sacco di donne si ritrovano sole, abbandonate da mariti che se la spassano con una donna qualunque e hanno da sfamare i figli, un sacco di gente si da all'alcolismo o addirittura al suicidio per placare il dolore.
Se questo non è un comportamento che causa danni alla società allora dovete spiegarmelo quand'è che un comportamento causa danni alla società...

queste sono mie opinioni


----------



## Fedifrago (3 Novembre 2006)

*Per le puttane guarda a casa tua!*



			
				traditorialrogo ha detto:
			
		

> Mica ho detto che sia una cosa così prioritaria, prima pensiamo a risolvere la fame nel mondo, la questione meridionale, a sradicare la pena di morte, a dare una vita migliore alle prostitute e ai vuccumprà, ad arrestare i preti pedofili ecc. ma poi facciamo anche qualcosa per fermare o almeno ostacolare il tradimento, che causa un danno sociale maggiore di ciò che si pensi. Un sacco di omicidi avvengono a sfondo di gelosie e a causa del tradimento, un sacco di donne si ritrovano sole, *abbandonate da mariti che se la spassano con una puttanella qualunque e hanno da sfamare i figli,* un sacco di gente si da all'alcolismo o addirittura al suicidio per placare il dolore.
> Se questo non è un comportamento che causa danni alla società allora dovete spiegarmelo quand'è che un comportamento causa danni alla società...
> 
> queste sono mie opinioni


Puttane saranno quelle che frequenti tu, pezzo di m....a!


----------



## Old traditorialrogo (3 Novembre 2006)

*Madonnaaaaaaaa*

Sei contento così? tanto il significato del messaggio è chiaro lo stesso...


----------



## La Lupa (7 Novembre 2006)

traditorialrogo ha detto:
			
		

> Mica ho detto che sia una cosa così prioritaria, prima pensiamo a risolvere la fame nel mondo, la questione meridionale, a sradicare la pena di morte, a dare una vita migliore alle prostitute e ai vuccumprà, ad arrestare i preti pedofili ecc. ma poi facciamo anche qualcosa per fermare o almeno ostacolare il tradimento, che causa un danno sociale maggiore di ciò che si pensi. Un sacco di omicidi avvengono a sfondo di gelosie e a causa del tradimento, un sacco di donne si ritrovano sole, abbandonate da mariti che se la spassano con una donna qualunque e hanno da sfamare i figli, un sacco di gente si da all'alcolismo o addirittura al suicidio per placare il dolore.
> Se questo non è un comportamento che causa danni alla società allora dovete spiegarmelo quand'è che un comportamento causa danni alla società...
> 
> queste sono mie opinioni


C'hai delle opinioni agghiaccianti, lo sai?

Comunque, nel caso ti fosse sfuggito, non è che le corna le abbiamo inventate nel II milllenio, sai?


----------

